# Amateur Fall Photography



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's just a few pictures I took with my point n' shoot. Not edited. Just uploaded to FaceBook so they're kinda shrunk weird now LOL.

Enjoy!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful! I love fall colors.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful! Makes me want to light a fire and make some hot chocolate


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these. I was born in NW Ohio and lived there and in MI until about age 24 (30 years ago!). Since then I've only been back to "real autumn" once. But next week I'll be visiting OH for my niece's wedding. Your photos have raised my level of excitement, esp. since fall is my favorite season.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very pretty....Maple Trees?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep! Those are just a few of the Maple Trees that are in our yard. 

Glad you've enjoyed the pics, everyone!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ninde'Gold said:


> Yep! Those are just a few of the Maple Trees that are in our yard.


Maple Trees always display the most beautiful and brilliant color of the fall season.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

They are all beautiful but I love the third one down!


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome shots! I wish we had seasonal changes like that here... green gets boring after awhile... 

post more if you got them!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone! The trees are already going bald now  Too much wind I guess!

Here's a couple more just random ones.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful fall colors. I think you're a bit ahead of us in the leaves changing colors this year.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Parts of Ontario have already had a light dusting of snow *insert crying noise*


----------

